# New cnc



## Omarcncest (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello everyone ... i guess everyone is here for a reason i just get a new cnc to make my project parts but i rzally dont know how to run the machine windows 7 cncest 6040 by amazone no enough information to move the machine even a mm if someone can help me to make this going i ll be grateful


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum
What kind software do you have ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You should have a disk that contains a driver file. That driver file needs to be copied and pasted into the "Plugins" folder under the Mach3 software folder. Then you need to activate that driver in the Mach3 Mill software.

I'm not sure what driver board your machine has but you might need to go back through the setup procedure again. Make sure you follow every step. That should get you up and running. Just remember that the copy of Mach3 that is included with those machines is a pirated copy.


----------

